# Fizzyness



## therazia (17/8/16)

Hi guys,

I'm looking for something that adds a fizzyness to the juice. Kind of like what CreamyClouds has got going with their fizzy passionfruit lemonade and cream soda. I'm loving lemonades these days and just can't seem to nail the fizzyness. 

FA Champaigne has a slight fizzyness but depending on the ingredients it fades away.

Recipes wil mostly contain fruity combos and some Lemon Sicily

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian (17/8/16)

therazia said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm looking for something that adds a fizzyness to the juice. Kind of like what CreamyClouds has got going with their fizzy passionfruit lemonade and cream soda. I'm loving lemonades these days and just can't seem to nail the fizzyness.
> 
> ...



Hey Bud

Apparently FA Cola adds the carbonated effect quite well. I have not tried this myself though.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (17/8/16)

FA Cola does add a very nice carbonated effect but the Cola flavour is strong with this one, you're definitely going to notice it. Worth a shot though

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Andre (17/8/16)

I use TFA Champagne at 2 % in one of my fruity mixes. Nice sparkling effect.
Best would probably be to get one of the Lemonade concentrates. See LA, FW and Flavorah has.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## therazia (17/8/16)

Thanks Andre, I've also been using that in a new lemonade. Still in testing phase but delicious so far.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

